# Darkroom for sale!



## Xaviar613 (Jun 20, 2005)

This is what i have, everything is in good working order. Would like to see $600 for it but willing to make an offer. I will ship if not local. (for a small fee)

1. Beseler 67c Enlarger w/Dichro 67 color head 2. 4 11x14 trays 3 8x10 trays 3. 3 tongs 1 squeege 4. small changing bag 5. 2 developing tanks, (1 single) (1 double) 6. Thermometer 7. 100 ilford 5x7 photopaper (unopened) 8. 25 ilford 8x10 photpaper (unopened 9. Tumbler 10. 5 tubes for color developing (various sizes) 11. easal


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 20, 2005)

Can a Mod move this to Classified please?


----------

